# Luffy Vs Ryu



## Warlordgab (Sep 18, 2015)

The Strawhat captain fights the Street Fighter posterboy



*VS*



*Location:* Volcanic Rim (SFIV)
*Distance:* 200m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* Bloodlusted
*Conditions:*
* Post-timeskip Luffy + Strong World

*Scenario 1:* Base Luffy Vs Base Ryu

*Scenario 2:* Luffy Vs Evil Ryu


----------



## Hachibi (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't get the "+ Strong World" when Strong World happened PTS(well, where it should happen)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 18, 2015)

Unless SF's gotten some new feats for its high tiers, Ryu is only like MCB-Town level or something and supersonic+. Luffy beats the shit out of him.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 18, 2015)

^ Base Ryu stands no chance but I wanted to see if Evil Ryu could offer more of a challenge


----------



## Mexikorn (Sep 18, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> ^ Base Ryu stands no chance but I wanted to see if Evil Ryu could offer more of a challenge



Then why not include it in the OP? You make no sense to me


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 18, 2015)

Mexikorn said:


> Then why not include it in the OP? You make no sense to me



Done!  and I also included the power of nothingness just for fun


----------



## Xadlin (Sep 18, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Done!  and I also included the power of nothingness just for fun



Does evil ryu get his feats from Asuras wrath? if so, he stomps.
If not, his best shot is raging demon. if he can catch luffy that is.


----------



## Hamaru (Sep 18, 2015)

Evil Ryu would destroy fluffy. He gets Akuma scaling, which puts him at island level+ from what I recall.


----------



## Mexikorn (Sep 18, 2015)

Hamaru said:


> Evil Ryu would destroy fluffy. He gets Akuma scaling, which puts him at island level+ from what I recall.



1.) isn't luffy on his own close to that dc
2.) isn't he faster anyways (luffy)


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 18, 2015)

Could somebody actually explain why Evil Ryu scales to Akuma rather than just using the "hur dur satsui no hadou" reasoning? Like, anybody at all?


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 18, 2015)

^ can't remember why but most people scale Evil Ryu to Akuma :sweat still Luffy now has enough dura to take it 

BTW I edited the scenarios. First one is Base form only; and the second one is an unrestricted Luffy vs Evil Ryu


----------



## Mexikorn (Sep 18, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> ^ can't remember why but most people scale Evil Ryu to Akuma :sweat still Luffy now has enough dura to take it
> 
> BTW I edited the scenarios. First one is Base form only; and the second one is an unrestricted Luffy vs Evil Ryu



Why not change the title to E-Ryu? Or the picture of the OP? Or make a new thread altogether since people here are only arguing about thread design anyways lol 

People here being mostly me


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 18, 2015)

I thought you guys are talking about this Ryu



The fight would also be closer if this guy is being used..


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 18, 2015)

What the hell does Strong World mean anyways ? IIRC his SW power up puts him at city level which he already is .


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 19, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> What the hell does Strong World mean anyways ? IIRC his SW power up puts him at city level which he already is .



According to the obd wiki he at least town level+ in base XD but if that bothers you guys so much I'll edit that out 

Now since Evil Ryu is scaled to Akuma, doesn't his speed get scaled as well?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 19, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> I thought you guys are talking about this Ryu
> 
> 
> 
> The fight would also be closer if this guy is being used..



Ryu Bateson solos with ease


----------



## Haro (Sep 19, 2015)

Ryu 1v1'd akuma and beat him in alpha. 

Alpha should be cannon IIRC


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

Make it Asura's Wrath Evil Ryu and he oneshots the One Piece verse.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 19, 2015)

Blade said:


> Make it Asura's Wrath Evil Ryu and he oneshots the One Piece verse.



You mean the Ryu that split the Moon in half during his fight against Asura?

Fair beyond fair, man.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 19, 2015)

Ryo Asuka said:


> Ryu 1v1'd akuma and beat him in alpha.
> 
> Alpha should be cannon IIRC



That was in Alpha Generations and they stalemated (he also put up a fight in base and broke his knee)


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]78RhkNoD7oI[/youtube]




Akuma was bloodlusted there but this is also the same movie that implies Akuma is his father so idk if it's canon


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 19, 2015)

Blade said:


> Make it Asura's Wrath Evil Ryu and he oneshots the One Piece verse.



Can we also combine this with MVC3 Ryu who killed Galactus and Worlds Unite Ryu who fought MMX mavericks? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





[youtube]JteqBDnfWMc[/youtube]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 19, 2015)

HK manga Ryu universe busting Hadoken and universe rebooting Shoryuuken  vs Logia intangibility  

any way does Ryu have anything on par with Akuma's meteor busting feat? Or was it island busting?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 19, 2015)

> any way does Ryu have anything on par with Akuma's meteor busting feat? Or was it island busting?



The official one is Island not sure how high the range is for the feat though. ... the meteor feat is non-canon...


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

This is the canon timeline of SF:

- Street Fighter 

- Street Fighter Alpha

- Street Fighter Alpha 2

- Street Fighter Alpha 3/Double Upper 

- Street Fighter 2/Turbo Revival

- Street Fighter 4 

- Super Street Fighter 4/Ultra SF4 

- Street Fighter 3 Second Impact 

- Street Fighter 3 Third Strike

- And as for Street Fighter V, it's possibly after 3rd Strike


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

The mid/high tiers could reach town levels at best.

High/top tiers like Akuma, Oro, Gouki, Gill etc could be at least island+ levels if the feats are better examined.



:diosmirk


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 19, 2015)

I am like 99% sure that Balrog and Birdie (yes, fucking Birdie which makes even the saturday night slam masters like Haggar town level) are town level

[2015-09-01 7:27:54 PM] Jack-Off: The canon Street Fighter manga has a villager mention to Makoto
[2015-09-01 7:28:01 PM] Jack-Off: "Those two monsters just walked out of the explosion...."
[2015-09-01 7:28:09 PM] Jack-Off: Those being Birdie and Balrog
[2015-09-01 7:28:12 PM] Jack-Off: Who tanked this
[2015-09-01 7:28:26 PM] Myth: But Proto
[2015-09-01 7:28:30 PM] Myth: Pokemon durability
[2015-09-01 7:28:46 PM] Jack-Off: 
[2015-09-01 7:28:53 PM] Jack-Off: At point blank range and were unharmed
[2015-09-01 7:29:04 PM] Jack-Off: So yeah, fodder ass Street Fighters shit on Onaga. Sadly


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

I was correct about the town levels but Birdie is low/mid tier.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2015)

How far into town level we talking?


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 19, 2015)

So much for "featless wonders"

Well, that means that most street fighters (except Dan XD) should be town level :amazed and that makes base Ryu town level+

But if Balrog is town level, can we scale Dudley to him?


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

Basically almost everyone (from the low to upper mid tiers) is town level at this point. 


And Dan is town level+. :diosmirk


----------



## Imagine (Sep 19, 2015)

Town level taunts


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 19, 2015)

Imagine said:


> How far into town level we talking?



Well it's a recycled animation from this scene

[youtube]9Wf9qqoeorE[/youtube]

So it's at least a decent fraction of a city but smaller than a forest 

Lines up pretty well with Chun-Li's casual forest destruction feat which was like low kilotons last I checked


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Sep 19, 2015)

Blade said:


> Basically almost everyone (from the low to upper mid tiers) is town level at this point.
> 
> 
> And Dan is town level+. :diosmirk



Reminder that the wrestler Titanic Tim was Birdie's greatest rival 

Wait, since Haggar beat Titanic Tim, wouldn't that also make the Final Fight cast town level?

Town level Cody Williams! 

Then again Cody is considered one of the all time strongest Street Fighter characters anyways so he already had the Chun-li scaling, but this just furthers the case


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

Actually, yeah, you are correct.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 19, 2015)

Then small town level would seem more reasonable


----------



## Kal Jent (Sep 19, 2015)

Luffy is FTL, so he should be able to blitz Ryu.


----------



## Destigno (Sep 19, 2015)

Kal Jent said:


> Luffy is FTL, so he should be able to blitz Ryu.



huh...


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 20, 2015)

FTL Luffy!?  that was funny

Well, does Evil Ryu's speed gets scaled to Akuma's? If so, how fast is Akuma?


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 20, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> FTL Luffy!?  that was funny
> 
> Well, does Evil Ryu's speed gets scaled to Akuma's? If so, how fast is Akuma?



, in attack speed at least. But, then again, it'd be kinda asinine to not scale this to reaction/combat speed, since this shit was casual.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 20, 2015)

Brightsteel said:


> , in attack speed at least. But, then again, it'd be kinda asinine to not scale this to reaction/combat speed, since this shit was casual.



Well, Evil Ryu is fast but Base Luffy is still faster and can amp his speed by using G2 or G4


----------



## ironherc (Sep 21, 2015)

^How fast is luffy again?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2015)

I think mach 1954 was the exact number, give or take. It wasn't quite at 2k.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 22, 2015)

^ Close, but Luffy's current speed is at mach 1948 

Now regarding strength and durability, it should be obvious Base Luffy stomps Base Ryu  but what would happen if we pit Luffy (using gears) against Evil Ryu?


----------



## ironherc (Sep 22, 2015)

^this pretty much became a E. Ryu vs Luffy fight a long time ago dude xD


If we scale E. Ryu with Akuma who is Island level DC and if I recall some mach 1200+ feat out there, while a bit slower, he's should pack more punch than luffy and not slow enough to really get blitzed.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 22, 2015)

ironherc said:


> If we scale E. Ryu with Akuma who is Island level DC and if I recall some mach 1200+ feat out there, while a bit slower, he's should pack more punch than luffy and not slow enough to really get blitzed.



Actually, Luffy by using G2 is able to surpass mach 1900+ fighters and by using G4 he's able to easily blitz them. So E. Ryu getting blitzed in this battle is pretty much a given  

While it's true E. Ryu has a higher attack power, Luffy being able to take an Admiral's attack means he has enough dura to take it


----------



## kluang (Sep 22, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> The Strawhat captain fights the Street Fighter posterboy
> 
> 
> *Location:* Volcanic Rim (SFIV)
> ...



You hate Street Fighter or something?


----------



## Brightsteel (Sep 22, 2015)

Warlordgab said:


> Actually, Luffy by using G2 is able to surpass mach 1900+ fighters and by using G4 he's able to easily blitz them. So E. Ryu getting blitzed in this battle is pretty much a given
> 
> While it's true E. Ryu has a higher attack power, Luffy being able to take an Admiral's attack means he has enough dura to take it


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 22, 2015)

Doesn't change the fact that Luffy has the speed advantage 



kluang said:


> You hate Street Fighter or something?



Actually, among my friends I'm the only SF fan  they prefer Tekken


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 3, 2016)

Base Ryu Beats Base Luffy EASILY.

Much Faster.

Evil Ryu Beats Gear 4 Luffy As Well.

Still Much Faster.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 3, 2016)

er just going to point out this is a 2015 thread...


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 3, 2016)

I Know That. I'm Necroing like a Mother Lover.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Base Ryu Beats Base Luffy EASILY.
> 
> Much Faster.
> 
> ...


Luffy is faster. Ryu is mach 1200+ and Luffy is mach 1900+.

Ryu is town level+ and so is base Luffy. Luffy has city level durability and small island level durability for blunt attacks.

So no, Luffy beats Ryu.

E Ryu likely beats G4 for now.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2016)

@MusubiKazesaru 

Lock old thread pls


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 3, 2016)

shut up imagine


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 3, 2016)

Nah, he's right...for once


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 4, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Gotta love the profiles and character guides from the Capcom Fighters Network. I get to consistently update the tier list because of all of the info that they release.
> 
> Anyways, Dark Moon and Shin Bison confirmed to be at least equal in power with .
> 
> ...







Just going to leave this here.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 4, 2016)

Are you talking about the city that was destroyed in  Alpha 3? If so, we don't get the see the full scale of said city. The statement seems reasonable enough, so we would either put them at 1 megaton which is baseline small city level or 6.2 megatons which is baseline city busting.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 4, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Are you talking about the city that was destroyed in  Alpha 3? If so, we don't get the see the full scale of said city. The statement seems reasonable enough, so we would either put them at 1 megaton which is baseline small city level or 6.2 megatons which is baseline city busting.



I can't remember what discussion thread we had it in, but I thought one of Bison's explosions (the suicide maybe?) was a little into city+.  Anyways, city level seems about right.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 4, 2016)

Luffy wins scenario 1, but he get stomped by Evil Ryu in scenario 2. That's it... for now


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 4, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Luffy wins scenario 1, but he get stomped by Evil Ryu in scenario 2. That's it... for now



Doesn't base Ryu now beat base Laffy as he is comfortably city level?


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 4, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Doesn't base Ryu now beat base Laffy as he is comfortably city level?



Luffy is on the 11 megatons range (city level). The have comparable power, but Luffy has an edge in speed (and battle precog) that becomes meaningless in scenario 2:

Evil Ryu gains a huge advantage in DC/dura/speed/hax. As he has enough speed to avoid getting blitzed, superior strength and soul hax


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 4, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Luffy is on the 11 megatons range (city level). The have comparable power, but Luffy has an edge in speed (and battle precog) that becomes meaningless in scenario 2:
> 
> Evil Ryu gains a huge advantage in DC/dura/speed/hax. As he has enough speed to avoid getting blitzed, superior strength and soul hax



Ahhh I thought Luffy was town level still.   My bad.  How would one quantify being powered by the collective negative emotions of the entire population of NYC?  I mean I vaguely remember the argument being made in one of the other threads that because the suicide explosion from SIV was city level that Shin Bison would easily be city+ due to his vast superiority to that body.  Anyways, if Ryu being city+ to an unqualified degree isn't accepted, then I guess Luffy wins.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 4, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Luffy is faster. Ryu is mach 1200+ and Luffy is mach 1900+.
> 
> Ryu is town level+ and so is base Luffy. Luffy has city level durability and small island level durability for blunt attacks.
> 
> ...



I said Base Ryu Beats BASE LUFFY.

I never said he beats Luffy.

Don't even know where you got that from?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 4, 2016)

I think you're the one that needs to re read what I said.


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 4, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> I said Base Ryu Beats BASE LUFFY.
> 
> I never said he beats Luffy.



The thread works with a composite of Luffy + Strong World to ensure Luffy gets city level DC in base. Although that shouldn't be needed given Luffy is always portrayed as equal and sometimes superior to Zoro (who is city level by now) even before the "Gears"

Also having city level dura (small island level when dealing with blunt damage) makes it even harder for Base Ryu to beat even Base Luffy


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 4, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I think you're the one that needs to re read what I said.



I didn't know this was a Composite Luffy.

Warlord just informed me.

That's my bad.

Where is the Town Level Balrog & Birdie Link Dude?


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 4, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> The thread works with a composite of Luffy + Strong World to ensure Luffy gets city level DC in base. Although that shouldn't be needed given Luffy is always portrayed as equal and sometimes superior to Zoro (who is city level by now) even before the "Gears"
> 
> Also having city level dura (small island level when dealing with blunt damage) makes it even harder for Base Ryu to beat even Base Luffy


Okay. Good To Know.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 8, 2016)

Okay after perusing the endings for _Street Fighter Alpha 3, _I figured out what city it was that Bison "destroys"/would have destroyed outright with the Psycho Drive satellite laser.  It is Washington DC.


@21:37.  Charlie:  _Bison is planning to use Psycho Power to destroy the capitol._

So, what would be the yield required to completely annihilate Washington DC like in Bison's ending @17:12.  It outright destroys the entire city, which is 177 km.

What yield would you need to create a pressure wave strong enough to demolish every single building in that radius?


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Is


Punchsplosion said:


> Okay after perusing the endings for _Street Fighter Alpha 3, _I figured out what city it was that Bison "destroys"/would have destroyed outright with the Psycho Drive satellite laser.  It is Washington DC.
> 
> 
> @21:37.  Charlie:  _Bison is planning to use Psycho Power to destroy the capitol._
> ...


Awesome Find.

Is Washington D.C. A Large City?

Cause that by itself makes this Feat Large City Level.


----------



## Toaa (Sep 8, 2016)

Doesnt luffy have observation haki?it makes you even tag opponents faster than you by a little so using it on someone weaker would make it easy to avoid them.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Good 


yujiro said:


> Doesnt luffy have observation haki?it makes you even tag opponents faster than you by a little so using it on someone weaker would make it easy to avoid them.


Good Thing Ryu Isn't Weaker Than Luffy Then.

Don't even know where you're getting that from?


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Good
> 
> Good Thing Ryu Isn't Weaker Than Luffy Then.
> 
> Don't even know where you're getting that from?



Ryu is slower than base Luffy though which is what I believe he was getting at. Base Ryu is going to have a bitch of a time landing a hit against a faster, pre-cog weilding opponent who's durable enough to take anything Ryu has. Base Ryu get's stomped, Evil Ryu stomps.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> Ryu is slower than base Luffy though which is what I believe he was getting at. Base Ryu is going to have a bitch of a time landing a hit against a faster, pre-cog weilding opponent who's durable enough to take anything Ryu has. Base Ryu get's stomped, Evil Ryu stomps.


Where are people getting the idea that Base Ryu is slower than Base Luffy?

Base M. Bison is Mach 1,400 By Calculations and Ryu can keep up with him.

@Imagine Did the Calculation Himself.

Yet even HE said that Base Ryu is only Mach 1,200.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Where are people getting the idea that Base Ryu is slower than Base Luffy?
> 
> Base M. Bison is Mach 1,400 By Calculations and Ryu can keep up with him.
> 
> ...



Well nice upgrade, the problem is Luffy's at least as fast as that, being in the quad digits himself, likely faster but I can't recall exactly what OP's speed feat was calc'ed at. Which still means Luffy's pre-cog and Durability give him the win over Base Ryu.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Where are people getting the idea that Base Ryu is slower than Base Luffy?
> 
> Base M. Bison is Mach 1,400 By Calculations and Ryu can keep up with him.
> 
> ...


Stop tagging me. Give this thread a rest, you've already necro'd it.

I and other members reference dozens of calcs and values. People are going to forget them from time to time. Luffy is mach 1900. Which is faster than anyone in SF. The difference is negligible.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> Well nice upgrade, the problem is Luffy's at least as fast as that, being in the quad digits himself, likely faster but I can't recall exactly what OP's speed feat was calc'ed at. Which still means Luffy's pre-cog and Durability give him the win over Base Ryu.


Gonna have to prove Base Luffy Is that Fast.

I agree that he is At Least in the Quadruple Digits though.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Stop tagging me. Give this thread a rest, you've already necro'd it.
> 
> I and other members reference dozens of calcs and values. People are going to forget them from time to time. Luffy is mach 1900. Which is faster than anyone in SF. The difference is negligible.


We are talking about Base Luffy right now.

Not Gear 4.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

Base Luffy is mach 1900


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

@MusubiKazesaru PLS


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Since When?

Only Gear 4 Luffy is Mach 1,900 To My Knowledge?


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

Since the mach 1984 calc has existed. The calc comes from the velocity of Fujitora's meteors. Law cut one in half at point blank range. Doflamingo can keep up with Law in CQC just fine and Luffy can keep up with Doflamingo in all of his Gears.

If anything G2 and G4 Luffy are unquantifiably higher than mach 1984.

Anyone around M3 tier is at that level of speed.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 8, 2016)

I do not care about speed right now.  As the potential megaton yield for wiping Washington DC off the map is what I am interested in.  Based on the scaling, base Ryu is currently above Shin/Dark Moon Bison.  If identifying the city establishes what was simply thought to be small city-city level (1-6 megatons) is actually upwards of 20 megatons+, then Luffy is going to have a bitch of a time doing anything to Ryu because he is currently sitting at 11 megatons for DC.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Only Gear 4 Luffy is Mach 1,900 To My Knowledge?



Mach 1900 is basically scaled to Luffy.

All the gear upgrade he has is not quantifiable but faster than mach 1900.

Luffy's DC is City level scaled from Zoro

All the gear upgrade he has is not quantifiable but stronger than the quantified City level.





Punchsplosion said:


> As the potential megaton yield for wiping Washington DC



Could you post the feat. I'd like to see what type of destruction happened.

wiping out is pretty vague.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Since the mach 1984 calc has existed. The calc comes from the velocity of Fujitora's meteors. Law cut one in half at point blank range. Doflamingo can keep up with Law in CQC just fine and Luffy can keep up with Doflamingo in all of his Gears.
> 
> If anything G2 and G4 Luffy are unquantifiably higher than mach 1984.
> 
> Anyone around M3 tier is at that level of speed.


Only Gear 4 Luffy gets that Scaling.

No other Forms do.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Mach 1900 is basically scaled to Luffy.
> 
> All the gear upgrade he has is not quantifiable but faster than mach 1900.
> 
> ...


Sounds About Right.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Only Gear 4 Luffy gets that Scaling.
> 
> No other Forms do.



What part of Luffy kept up with Doffy in all of his forms do you not get? They all get the scaling, get over it.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Adamant soul said:


> What part of Luffy kept up with Doffy in all of his forms do you not get? They all get the scaling, get over it.


His Weaker Forms Only kept up with a severely injured Donquixote.

So Nah.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

He dodged a kick from Doflamingo and that was before Law weakened him. That doesn't matter anyway, though. Luffy doesn't need to be as fast as Doflamingo, just as fast as Law or Smoker.

The feat didn't come from Doflamingo.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Only Gear 4 Luffy gets that Scaling.
> 
> No other Forms do.





Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Sounds About Right.



this two shit is a contradiction.

 how did you ended up agreeing with what I said and yet still say that the feat is limited to luffy's strongest upgrade.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Since when 


Imagine said:


> He dodged a kick from Doflamingo and that was before Law weakened him. That doesn't matter anyway, though. Luffy doesn't need to be as fast as Doflamingo, just as fast as Law or Smoker.
> 
> The feat didn't come from Doflamingo.


Since when Does Smoker Get The Scaling?


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Yi


shade0180 said:


> this two shit is a contradiction.
> 
> how did you ended up agreeing with what I said and yet still say that the feat is limited to luffy's strongest upgrade.


You said Luffy in General Gets The Scaling.

Which is Factual.

Correct?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 8, 2016)

....

Luffy in base form, in his most basic form is getting scaled to the DC and Speed.

The gear are not quantifiable but they are above the stated Speed and DC.

---- this is what I said. ---

How did you get a  leap of logic from what I posted that Luffy is only scaled to it because of G4??


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Since when
> 
> Since when Does Smoker Get The Scaling?


Do you read One Piece? Law and Smoker fought each other during the Punk Hazard arc. Smoker not only kept up with Law but overwhelmed him in CQC.

Again, the mach 1984 feat comes from Fujitora's meteor velocity. Law cut the meteor in half. Law is the catalyst for the scaling, not Doflamingo.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 8, 2016)

Who unlocked this thread?


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 8, 2016)

Law is the one we're scaling from primarily and he, Smoker and non-Gear 4 Luffy are all in the same tier pretty much.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> ....
> 
> Luffy in base form, in his most basic form is getting scaled to the DC and Speed.
> 
> ...


You didn't make that very clear at all.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

Imagine said:


> Do you read One Piece? Law and Smoker fought each other during the Punk Hazard arc. Smoker not only kept up with Law but overwhelmed him in CQC.
> 
> Again, the mach 1984 feat comes from Fujitora's meteor velocity. Law cut the meteor in half. Law is the catalyst for the scaling, not Doflamingo.


I guess that's that then.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 8, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> You didn't make that very clear at all.



.... pretty sure my statement is as clear as it can be.. unless you only read the first line. which is kind of dumb of you..


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 8, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> .... pretty sure my statement is as clear as it can be.. unless you only read the first line. which is kind of dumb of you..


Not Really. But whatever.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 8, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Could you post the feat. I'd like to see what type of destruction happened.
> 
> wiping out is pretty vague.





Punchsplosion said:


> Okay after perusing the endings for _Street Fighter Alpha 3, _I figured out what city it was that Bison "destroys"/would have destroyed outright with the Psycho Drive satellite laser.  It is Washington DC.
> 
> 
> @21:37.  Charlie:  _Bison is planning to use Psycho Power to destroy the capitol._
> ...



They utilize the same image for the town level calc to represent the destruction.  They show you an image of the city directly before the blast.  Additionally, it would make more sense to assume complete destruction (all buildings leveled) from the dialogue on Bison's end.

Bison:  _Ha ha ha ha ha!  Magnificent!  The ultimate destructive power!
_
Additionally, before the points are brought up against the claim.  The dialogue talks about having Ryu strapped to the Psycho Drive.  It becomes irrelevant though because the ending where Nash discusses Bison destroying Washington DC does not feature Ryu and is just the Psycho Drive and Bison.  Bison is empowered by the machine on multiple occasions directly from the laser.  This occurs directly in the E. Honda ending.  Final (Shin) Bison is Psycho Drive-empowered Bison.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 9, 2016)

No thoughts from anyone?


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 9, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> No thoughts from anyone?


It's Common Sense that the City that was Destroyed Wasn't Washington D.C.

Not much to say on that matter.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 9, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> It's Common Sense that the City that was Destroyed Wasn't Washington D.C.
> 
> Not much to say on that matter.



What the hell are you talking about?  The dialogue coupled with events in the endings support that it would have been Washington DC.  You don't go by the image of a few buildings to determine what city it is.  Hell, the vagueness of the image was why we had no baseline for the feat in the first place.  Now we do.  The city is Washington DC.  It makes sense from a villain standpoint to wipe out that city as it is a common trope in most 90's fiction.  Not to mention, I was more addressing @Warlordgab and @Imagine on their opinions.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 9, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  The dialogue coupled with events in the endings support that it would have been Washington DC.  You don't go by the image of a few buildings to determine what city it is.  Hell, the vagueness of the image was why we had no baseline for the feat in the first place.  Now we do.  The city is Washington DC.  It makes sense from a villain standpoint to wipe out that city as it is a common trope in most 90's fiction.  Not to mention, I was more addressing @Warlordgab and @Imagine on their opinions.


Then how come the City was Destroyed BEFORE The Name Of The City was mentioned in the Video?

Unless it was Out Of Order.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 9, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Then how come the City was Destroyed BEFORE The Name Of The City was mentioned in the Video?
> 
> Unless it was Out Of Order.



Yeah it was out of order.  There is no set order to those endings as the order is only determined by what character you pick to beat the game.

Most, if not all, of the endings are alternate versions of the same event.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 9, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Yeah it was out of order.  There is no set order to those endings as the order is only determined by what character you pick to beat the game.
> 
> Most, if not all, of the endings are alternate versions of the same event.


I see.

Well now just 1 question remains.

How Large Is Washington D.C.?

Is It An Average Sized City Or A Large City?

We Can determine the Destructive Capacity Of The Feat but knowing this.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 9, 2016)

Well it definitely isn't the size of say New York City or (dear god) Tokyo.  However, it is 177 km in total area.  In order annihilate everything in that radius (complete destruction of all buildings), we are talking over 20 megatons at least (I think).  Although, I am not the calc guy.  I just plugged in numbers into the nuke calc until I got a 20 psi pressure wave big enough to level everything (although it was around 40 megatons to get a pressure wave for the area of Washington DC).


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 10, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Well it definitely isn't the size of say New York City or (dear god) Tokyo.  However, it is 177 km in total area.  In order annihilate everything in that radius (complete destruction of all buildings), we are talking over 20 megatons at least (I think).  Although, I am not the calc guy.  I just plugged in numbers into the nuke calc until I got a 20 psi pressure wave big enough to level everything (although it was around 40 megatons to get a pressure wave for the area of Washington DC).


That's like City Level++++.

Not Bad I Guess.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 10, 2016)

So, no opinions on the interpretation of the city destruction feat as being treated as Washington DC and complete decimation from anyone other than KD?


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 10, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> So, no opinions on the interpretation of the city destruction feat as being treated as Washington DC and complete decimation from anyone other than KD?


Correcting Myself.

More Like City Level++++++.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 13, 2016)

Bumping on the off chance that anyone of relevance will discuss the Washington DC destruction and where it puts Ryu and everyone that scales to him.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope. Just Me Here.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm totally relevant. Of Course.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 13, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> I'm totally relevant. Of Course.



Lol no offense meant to you.  Just looking for confirmation from some of the senior posters.  As it stands, I am of the assumption that this new information puts Ryu above Luffy by an unspecified amount with respects to DC and makes his Durability enough that Luffy won't be able to down him.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 13, 2016)

Righ


Punchsplosion said:


> Lol no offense meant to you.  Just looking for confirmation from some of the senior posters.  As it stands, I am of the assumption that this new information puts Ryu above Luffy by an unspecified amount with respects to DC and makes his Durability enough that Luffy won't be able to down him.


Right.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 22, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Well it definitely isn't the size of say New York City or (dear god) Tokyo.  However, it is 177 km in total area.  In order annihilate everything in that radius (complete destruction of all buildings), we are talking over 20 megatons at least (I think).  Although, I am not the calc guy.  I just plugged in numbers into the nuke calc until I got a 20 psi pressure wave big enough to level everything (although it was around 40 megatons to get a pressure wave for the area of Washington DC).


I had the Washington D.C. Bust Feat Calculated.

It only came up to Small City Level+.

Over 4 Megatons.

Where did you even get 20 to 40 Megatons From?


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 22, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> I had the Washington D.C. Bust Feat Calculated.
> 
> It only came up to Small City Level+.
> 
> ...



As I explained earlier, I plugged the numbers into a nuke calculator until I got the appropriate pressure wave to *level *everything in that area completely.  As far as I noticed, a 4 megaton nuke only puts out a 5 psi pressure wave for the entire area instead of a 20 psi pressure wave.  I did this with the assumption that the attack wipes Washington DC off of the map.  The jump cut from the city to the nuke implies that there is nothing left.  Either way, 40 megaton could be a high end.  And since we take low ends standard...

Luffy wins.

*Psycho Drive Satellite Washington D.C. Destruction Feat:

Low End:  6.3 Megatons
High End:  40(?) Megatons*


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2016)

Low end should be 6.2 since that is the level of minumum city busting and Washington DC isn't small. Idk what the high end should be honestly, but I'm pretty sure unless there are two ends to a feat ( say PE and KE) we take the low to mid ends unless there is specific reason to take the high end ( character lol blocked the attack so high scaled to that character, the low end is below a weaker character calc by alot, etc) so 6 Mt sounds pretty good Imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 22, 2016)

If


Punchsplosion said:


> As I explained earlier, I plugged the numbers into a nuke calculator until I got the appropriate pressure wave to *level *everything in that area completely.  As far as I noticed, a 4 megaton nuke only puts out a 5 psi pressure wave for the entire area instead of a 20 psi pressure wave.  I did this with the assumption that the attack wipes Washington DC off of the map.  The jump cut from the city to the nuke implies that there is nothing left.  Either way, 40 megaton could be a high end.  And since we take low ends standard...
> 
> Luffy wins.
> 
> ...


If you say so.

Low End Is 4 Megatons by the way.

At least that's What he said.

And the guy who calculated it for me said it wasn't possible for the Yield to be 40 Megatons even as a High End.

So I don't know about all that?

Luffy Wins Round 1.

Ryu takes Round 2.


----------



## Punchsplosion (Sep 22, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> If
> 
> If you say so.
> 
> ...



Don't understand why it *couldn't* be.  That literally makes no sense.  It very well could be.  Is it likely?  That is up for debate.  It may or may not be.  Which is why that is the high end.  Anyways, the matter is closed.  I am getting two conflicting numbers for the low end.  However, Dr. White's argument makes sense.  I will change it back to 4 megatons to be safe though.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 22, 2016)

Punchsplosion said:


> Don't understand why it *couldn't* be.  That literally makes no sense.  It very well could be.  Is it likely?  That is up for debate.  It may or may not be.  Which is why that is the high end.  Anyways, the matter is closed.  I am getting two conflicting numbers for the low end.  However, Dr. White's argument makes sense.  I will change it back to 4 megatons to be safe though.


Cool Beans.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 22, 2016)

6.3 is the cutoff listed kn the OBD wiki so unless that got retconned then I feel that's pretty safe


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 23, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> 6.3 is the cutoff listed kn the OBD wiki so unless that got retconned then I feel that's pretty safe


I'm going to stick with what was actually calculated if you don't mind.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> I'm going to stick with what was actually calculated if you don't mind.


I'd really to see that calculation posted here. If you don't mind?


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 23, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I'd really to see that calculation posted here. If you don't mind?
> Okay. Here's The



Here's The Entire Calculation.

Calc requested by +Kryptonian Ascendancy 

M. Bison Destroys Washington DC

17:00 minute mark is the feat.

Washington DC has an area of 68.34 mi^2

68.34 * 68.34 = 4674.456 miles(total area)

Most nuclear craters are about 100 meters deep. To this correctly, we're gonna have to convert its are from miles to meters.

4674.456 -> 7,522,807.7169 meters

7522807.7169 * 100 = 752280771.69 meters of volume destroyed by the blast

Now, Mpa of stone is 2,878.272 tons per cubic meter. So, we multiply.

752280771.69 * 2,878.272 = 2165268681293.71968 tons of force

Final Results

2,165,268,681,293.71968 tons of force -> 1.92631899e+16 Joules -> 4.604012882 Megatons

Small City Level


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2016)

Kryptonian Dominion said:


> Most nuclear craters are about 100 meters deep



 I'm going to point out that there's already a problem with this number here, You probably got this number in google.

this number is done with a Nuclear Bomb buried underground not dropped above ground, and this test is one of the strongest nuclear test as far as I recall.

there are bombs that was drop with lower number..  one of them had a 70+ meter deep crater, there's another that didn't leave a crater due to letting it explode higher, and another that hardly past 30 meter deep.

In Short that 100 meter deep is not the average.

Anyway you shouldn't really need to use a yield for a crater for this calc considering the explosion that was done here is obviously above ground.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 23, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> I'm going to point out that there's already a problem with this number here, You probably got this number in google.
> 
> this number is done with a Nuclear Bomb buried underground not dropped above ground, and this test is one of the strongest nuclear test as far as I recall.
> 
> ...


So how many Megatons for the feat are we looking at?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2016)

You'll probably need to change the equation.


  I'm going to tell you the truth I'm kind of confuse with the equation he used..


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 23, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You'll probably need to change the equation.



If you say so.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2016)

My confusion is basically why did he use that equation to calc this event.
 first the destruction base on the video isn't even a cube. You'd probably get something more accurate with a spherical area.

second the assumption of the depth when that shouldn't even be included and the use of the Stone SI. instead of basically using Concrete, also there's no assumption on calculation for empty spaces which is also going to be a part of the yield.. considering not the whole area is going to be full of stone.


----------



## Kryptonian Dominion (Sep 23, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> My confusion is basically why did he use that equation to calc this event.
> first the destruction base on the video isn't even a cube. You'd probably get something more accurate with a spherical area.
> 
> second the assumption of the depth when that shouldn't even be included and the use of the Stone SI. instead of basically using Concrete, also there's no assumption on calculation for empty spaces which is also going to be a part of the yield.. considering not the whole area is going to be full of stone.


I get you.


----------

